# Realtek network card error 45



## FOODninja (Jul 14, 2015)

Help!

I have a AsusTEK F571LA notebook, last week for some reason the Reaktek PCIe GBE Family controller stopped working and had completely disappeared from device manger, I contacted asus tech support and the recommend that I refresh/reset my PC, after I had done this the Network card reappeared in device manger but was greyed out, checked the Proprieties where it said:

Currently, this hardware device is not connected to the computer. (Code 45)

To fix this problem, reconnect this hardware device to the computer.

Any help is greatly appreciated,


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

If you are using windows 8, move your cursor to the right side of the laptop, when the charms bar opens, click on Search, then type devmgmt.msc right click on devmgmt.msc, select Run as Administrator. In Device manager open Network Adapters, highlight your Realtek Adapter then right click, and uninstall. Reboot your computer, see if the realtek is connected. 

If it is still greyed out, then reboot and enter your BIOS, using the F2 key during the reboot. Once in the BIOS you will need to look for something like peripherals, or advanced. look for your Realtek Adapter, and make sure it isn't disabled. If it shows as enabled, then the Realtek may have failed.


----------



## FOODninja (Jul 14, 2015)

Welp!
Those two things didn't work...


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Go to Asus, and reinstall the most current drivers for the realtek.

If this doesn't work then i believe the Network Adapter is faulty, do you have wireless capability.


----------



## FOODninja (Jul 14, 2015)

Drivers was the first thing I tried


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Open a command prompt, and ping 127.0.0.1 if the ping command fails, then the card has failed.

What about using a Wireless connection.


----------



## FOODninja (Jul 14, 2015)

the Wireless is completely fine

pinged it and this is what I got:

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ping 127.0.0.1

Pinging 127.0.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 127.0.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Was the wireless card disabled when you pinged the 127.0.0.1 address? If not disable it, and try again.

I've been researching how to clear a code 45, but we need to know if it is even working first.


----------



## FOODninja (Jul 14, 2015)

Okay disabled the wireless card and repinged
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>ping 127.0.0.1

Pinging 127.0.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 127.0.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\WINDOWS\system32>


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

OK, so it seems to be working, can you access the internet using the realtek adapter.


----------



## FOODninja (Jul 14, 2015)

No as I said before its not showing up in device manger there for not detected by windows


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Then I would say the card has failed.


----------



## FOODninja (Jul 14, 2015)

Damn that's unfortunate.
Well, thank you for your help, you where more helpful than asus tech-support


----------

